# Dot settling below target



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes absolutely TP. Has nothing to do with the mass wieght. Check your timing. When I start below or drop below, I increase my back tension, and push a little with my left side, shoulder. This will get me in about 50% of the time, the other times I let down and start over. You are at a point where you need to let down A LOT


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds like target panic to me


----------



## ander580 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you both. I'll work on the back tension and letting down more often 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.646761,-90.170773


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

This is not very uncommon. My wife was suffering from the same thing a few weeks back. I had her do a little blank bale and shoot some short 7 yard ends. Remember to focus on the "x" not the pin or the dot.......The sort games gives the mind a view of how you want the pin or dot to settle on the x in your secondary vision. Matter a fact I shot 2 rounds of blank bale a 6 ends at 7 yards and that was my total practice.


----------



## ander580 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm using a large dot in my scope. Maybe I should go to a smaller dot or an open circle so I can focus more vision on the X


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Having the same problem when shooting spots. Pin hits the target then something in me wants to settle the target on top of the pin..........VERY FRUSTRATING!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry but this is a form of T.P..................... the timing and mass weight will not help....dont fight gravity, let it work for you. when you fight gravity you use different muscles, and it will wear you out quick and you will miss......get some pro help fast.. not from a friend or neighbor or your local guy who knows everything....


----------



## krisc92 (Apr 4, 2011)

Its not target panic, just a habit to break. i do the same thing from time to time. Im not about to come from the top of the target down, i have to start from the bottom and come up. I found it easiest, no matter what hand you shoot, to just add a little more pressure from the bottom of the palm on the hand holding the bow. if you learn to keep that pressure from the start of the draw you will stay above target.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry to say, but this IS target panic.

It's worse for me when I apply too much pressure on myself to hit X's. My brain won't let me fire unless the pin is absolutely still holding on the X.
And even then, the signal from my brain to my hand is very slow to engage. By the time I do release, the pin has moved past the X and I blow the shot. The brain learns from this and makes it even harder to fire next time.

Does this sound familiar?

For me, when it gets really bad I lay off competition for a while and go back to shooting just for fun.
That helped.....a little.

Plenty of advice from others....listen to them.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are aiming nice and steady just below the X, then it probably is TP. Like Mike66 posted, the sooner you get help from a pro coach, the easier it will be to overcome. 

It could also be form related - head not erect, DL a little long, relaxing your back muscles at let-off.

Possibly (not likely) equipment related with tiller or balance not optimal.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

You can try this move your peep up 1/32in shoot a shot if still holding low move it up another 1/32in shoot a shot keep doing this and see if this helps. This worked for me.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is the deal TP or no TP that is the question? If it is not TP then it will soon manifest if you continue on this path for most shooters they shoot what "they think" is the best set up ..most times its to long of a DL or to short or to much or not enough holding weight. I recommend you take some weight off that front stabilizer and keep that rear weight on for a week or so it will make getting that pin staying up is a no brainer, it will be a squirly picture at first but after a while your body will make the adjustments necessary to calm your site picture and pin movement but only after many repetitions. The thing that spooks me about the whole thread is that you mentioned hand shock...? 

Hand shock means nothing in comparison to accuracy and your own personal mental health in the archery life style. If you never want to become an alcoholic "don't drink" from the get go and you will be fine. In other words by keeping more weight at the tip of that stab you are forcing yourself in to a corner and bad habits can form fast. 

The weights you use are not designed for hand shock reduction how ever its an added bonus. 

Use the weights in such a way that it will help you to balance the bow at full draw to acquire the target with out using force to keep it there. 

Another thing or two you can do is turn up the bow a few pounds to help keep that thing from dumping you wont notice the mass weight as much with more pulling weight.

The other thing you could do is turn up the poundage on the top limb only ( small increments) as it will help tow the front end up. Or you could raise your knock point slightly until the bow balances even , then raise the rest up to match.

When you remove that front weight you will see the pin moving a little more then what is comfortable at first but as you continue to shoot over a period of time you will have better control because you wont be forcing the front end up , after a while when you get control of the pin movement you can add more in small increments until your sight picture matches what you desire. It takes minuscule muscle control to "fine aim" on a target as well complete relaxation in most muscle groups along your bow arm and beyond. coming up from below the target forces you to use aiming muscles or "tuners" (that's what call them) to force the pin up fighting gravity and aiming all at once is difficult at best, its a lot easier to stop the bow from coming all the way through the target then pushing it up. 

Add a slower descent to your shot process in order to help control the hastiness of settling to rapidly, it easy with a heavy set up to over do a simple task like staying on target for very long.

after all you don't need a wrecking ball to topple a house of cards.

If you still end up down below after all this then seek help and spend some time with a coach in your area.


----------

